# TS-E 17mm and R5?



## Mark M (Nov 6, 2021)

Has anyone successfully used the TS-E 17mm on their R5 using the Canon EF to RF adaptor? I get F00 reported as the aperture and, even though I have set menu to ‘shoot without lens’ the shutter won’t fire. The TS-E 24mm works just fine… have cleaned contacts, etc etc. Any experience? Suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Kit. (Nov 7, 2021)

Mark M said:


> Has anyone successfully used the TS-E 17mm on their R5 using the Canon EF to RF adaptor?


Yes, no problems at all.



Mark M said:


> Any experience? Suggestions? Thanks


Does it work on another camera?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 8, 2021)

Was the lens that was faulty: rental company had another one in, so we just swapped 'em over. Second one worked as it ought. Thanks, Kit, for your confirmation.


----------



## calfoto (Nov 9, 2021)

*Side note:*

I’ve used a Nikkor 28 PC on an R5 with a Nikon to R mount adapter - while totally manual it worked quite well for the task at hand


----------

